# Walmart's ammo stocking level is fake? Where are the 22LR



## kevinljxljx (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I found the website can not be trusted.... The best way is to call the shop and ask when they might have ammo coming in. Or at least ask when they will have a truck, then go in and check if they have ammo.... Sometimes they don't want to tell you if they have ammo in their truck or they just don't know.


----------



## justhooked (Oct 4, 2012)

Swamp Monster said:


> Most ammo is getting easier to find right now. The Gander gun store in Grandville was pretty well stocked last Saturday and the prices for some of the stuff was not bad at all....and Gander has a poor reputation with ammo pricing to be sure! I picked up some 9mm for $15 a box....a couple dolalrs higher than last year but no complaints here.
> 
> .22lr is another story. It is trickling in so one just has to be vigilant. Before, I kept my par stock of 22 at 1000 rounds....but now mt new par is 2000 rounds and I'm considering bumping it to 3000 rounds just because.


This is exactly why its so hard to find. People hoarding "just because". 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

justhooked said:


> This is exactly why its so hard to find. People hoarding "just because".
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually, I shoot a lot. I'm smart enough to keep ammo on hand....so I don't have to be one of those guys in a panic running around wasting time and money scrambling for a box. And since they are forced to buy the ammo they find that is likely overpriced... whats that saying, a fool and his money..... 1000 rounds of rimfire is an afternoon....so I hardly call 3000 rounds hoarding....just gives me a margin so I don't run out. Maybe if you are a twice a year shooter than 3000 rounds might be a lot. 


Just picked up a box of 45acp at the local Meijer for $20.97 tonight. They had 8 boxes in the case. I purchased one. Oh the horror of hoarding..... :lol::lol:

Actually, I should have purchased more....that is about the cheapest I've seen 45acp lately.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Actually, I shoot a lot. I'm smart enough to keep ammo on hand....so I don't have to be one of those guys in a panic running around wasting time and money scrambling for a box. And since they are forced to buy the ammo they find that is likely overpriced... whats that saying, a fool and his money..... 1000 rounds of rimfire is an afternoon....so I hardly call 3000 rounds hoarding....just gives me a margin so I don't run out. Maybe if you are a twice a year shooter than 3000 rounds might be a lot.
> 
> 
> Just picked up a box of 45acp at the local Meijer for $20.97 tonight. They had 8 boxes in the case. I purchased one. Oh the horror of hoarding..... :lol::lol:
> ...


Dont feel bad dude. I do the same thing. If im at wallyworld or meijers I will go over to the ammo counter and if there is some .22lr. 9mm or .380 i'll buy some even if I dont need it. 
Come summer, we shoot alot so I stock uo in winter and fall so I dont have to try to buy it all at once. Others may not like it but to bad, I call it being prepared.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow 3,000 rounds is hoarding? Myself and family have probably shot 15k rounds since May. Even though ammo is hard to find it's not impossible, you have to work at it. I've probably bought at least as much as shot, almost all was bought retail but I did buy some from resellers that made a few bucks off me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just looked it up. There were over 19,000,000 background checks last year and it looks like this year will be the same. If each of those owners only bought an average of 250 rounds that would be a billion rounds of ammo just for these new firearms. Some are hoarding most are not. I learned my lesson in 2008 with the reloading component shortage buy it when you find it.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

The Walmart store in Big Rapids has more ammo behind the glass than it has had in a long time, even some .22 mags. But I have never seen any .22lr there in the last 2 years. But then again I go to walmart maybe once every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Was at Walmar this morning. They had 325 rd federal 22lr for $19 and 225 rd Remington for less than $11. I didn't need. Left happy knowing I could have.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

The availability of shells can be directly proportionate the the number of relatives that you have working at the above mentioned stores. I have never had a problem getting any thing that I wanted.........


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

hoarding? nah just being smart, i had about 5 thousand rounds before december (was low because it was end of summer), have not bought 22 since, only down to 750 left not counting cci hunting ammo. its not hoarding ammo buying a brick of ammo 3 or 4 times a month, it starts to add up over the year and yes its easy to shoot 500 or 1k rounds in a day especially with semiautos, even 10k rounds saved is really not that much if you think about it (only shooting 10 times a year would deplete it...)

ill give you new shooters some advice, when ammo comes back to normalish prices and stock, buy a box a week or so in the calibers you shoot, then you can have some backed up when crap like this happens. then you can shoot normally and not pay ridiculous prices for ammo and driving all over town just to find 1 box for 6 months and not shooting ever and getting angry at everyone...

this *will *happen again, start saving up for next summer asap so you dont get stuck in the same situation next year...


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Are they not making as much .22 ammo as before in favor of the larger rounds that they can charge more for? To me it seems when there is demand like there is they could increase production at least a little bit and still make a lot of profit.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

north_of_mackinaw said:


> Are they not making as much .22 ammo as before in favor of the larger rounds that they can charge more for? To me it seems when there is demand like there is they could increase production at least a little bit and still make a lot of profit.


From what I understand is they are running at peak capcity and because this is a temporary demand, they arent going to invest in additional manufacturing capital that may sit idle next year. The lines to process the ammo are not cheap


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm convinced Walmart from the top down is just a clueless company that doesn't have any idea what their doing.

I just spent an hour, first to buy a couple of items since I was there, but the reason I went was to pick up a deer hanging pulley system that I ordered online and had shipped to the store.

First it took 20 minutes to round up an "associate" to work the counter, then it took another 30 to get my item due to a computer malfunction.

I know it wasn't the employees fault but I was fit to be tied and severely pissed off. What a cluster**** of an operation. So as far as knowing how much ammo is in a particular store? They are too incompetent to know.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> From what I understand is they are running at peak capcity and because this is a temporary demand, they arent going to invest in additional manufacturing capital that may sit idle next year. The lines to process the ammo are not cheap


Correct. A new line costs a couple million dollars. Remington is adding new lines, but it takes up to a year to install. Olin is as well from what I have heard. Many manufacturers though will operate several calibers on one line. They will only produce enough to meet forecast demand for the upcoming year. So, i.e. they might run 7mm Rem Mag for a week or two, set those aside and trickle ship them to stores throughout the year. The next couple weeks might be 300wsm, then switch over for a couple of weeks to 270wsm, etc. Some calibers have their own dedicated line, like 22LR and 9mm for example. 

If all of the rounds get bought up from a limited production run, it's hard to just flip a switch and make more. Most factories are running over capacity. 

There are other issues as well. Increased demand requires more brass and more powder and more primers too. Those companies have to incur expenses and find ways to increase production also. Can't make bullets without all the components. I heard from a Remington rep that at one point, their brass production was up to 3 weeks behind the capacity of their ammo factory.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I've picked up almost 2,000 rounds of .22 just by hitting Walmart at the right day and time in the last three weeks. If not for the three box limit I'd have gotten enough on the first trip to last me a year.


----------

